# Ivf prices



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi ladies

I was wondering will the price of ivf come down now, when i logged on last week it said something that the hfea had reduced its prices?

Has anyone heard anything about it?

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jilly, it isnt the cost of ivf that has come down unfortunately. It is the fee that the hfea charge. It has come down £104 to about £75 or something like that.
Pity about that, a reduction in cost would be fab.
Emma xx


----------

